# 12 week old puppy barking and growling at other dogs



## janthomas (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, I have a beautiful 12 week old GSD puppy. She is from working lines and loves people and shows no sign of lack of confidence with people or new situations.....apart from other dogs! I have just started taking her out for short leash walks and as soon as she sees another dog, she will begin barking at them quite furiously. Should I be concerned about this or is this something she may grow out of in time? we start puppy school in the new year, but unfortunately being new to this area I don't really know anyone with other dogs I could introduce her to. 

Today we had an off leash dog take us by surprise, but luckily it was very placid and she didn't react at all and they sniffed each other.

She is very bouncy and confident with my older dog so her reaction to other dogs took me by surprise as she is so confident at everything else.

I think she is just a bit scared and under confident but I don't know whether I should be doing something specifically when she does this.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine was exactly the same. Search for posts on "leash reactivity" on this site - lots of good advice. You will absolutely have to train her out of it, it will be pretty easy to do at this age, but I would start ASAP.


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

This is pretty early to see this type of behavior. Some say the socialization window closes at 12 weeks; others are more lenient. Either way, I would be sure to give him tons of positive, controlled exposure to other dogs over the next few months. You definitely need to start this before the new year. 

Bring him outside of a pet store, find a spot a safe distance away (safe from germs and dogs approaching), and feed him high value treats every time he sees another dog. If he barks/growls, give him a little more distance from the store entrance.

Doesn't have to be a pet store, can be anywhere he will see other dogs at a predictable distance.

If it were me, I would be doing this several times a week until the behavior reduced. IMO, I would not let him approach and sniff the other dog if he is barking/growling since we don't want him to learn to approach other dogs in an anxious way. I would probably lean more towards the no on leash greetings for him. 

Try to get into a puppy class asap. The off-leash socialization time should be beneficial depending on your instructor/class. Warning, I find those classes are hit or miss. Do not allow him to bully other pups or be bullied. Sometimes you have to take charge of your own puppy if the instructor is not firm enough in guiding the class.

Good luck!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Are you convinced it's an anxious reaction or could he simply be frustrated wanting to greet?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dogma13 said:


> Are you convinced it's an anxious reaction or could he simply be frustrated wanting to greet?


For a 12 week old normal puppy, I'd go with this. My pups all LOVED to see other dogs and pups and made their wanting to go and be with them very clear (and loud) to me.

You have any puppy classes you can attend? Huge help with a safe environment and other good pups. 

If you know any littermates in the area, that's perfect to make playdates with!


----------



## ShepherdsAndPitbulls (Dec 9, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Are you convinced it's an anxious reaction or could he simply be frustrated wanting to greet?


I also agree with this, Asper is 7 & 1/2 weeks old and every time I take her to my moms to see her dogs (two Jack Russells) she goes crazy crying , growling, barking. Once I finally let her go, she runs right to them and its play play play and shes all good.


----------

